# So close to 2000



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Man can't believe it's been over 3 months since I joined, what a waste of time tbh


----------



## Dude420 (May 19, 2019)

a small step for incelkind, but one step closer to go ER


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> a small step for incelkind, but one step closer to go ER


We need a @ChoSeungHuiJr tbh


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Man can't believe it's been over 3 months since I joined, what a waste of time tbh


same bro, cant believe it took me this long. if i had more free time i would be at at least 5k


Dude420 said:


> a small step for incelkind, but one step closer to go ER


*Ascend or Rope*


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> We need a @ChoSeungHuiJr tbh


*マンコを入れて欲しい*


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> same bro, cant believe it took me this long. if i had more free time i would be at at least 5k


When I get to 5k, that's when I'll know its truly over for me.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> a small step for incelkind, but one step closer to go ER


is there a point where shitposting in offtopic become too much?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> マンコを入れて欲しい


マンコを食べたい


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> When I get to 5k, that's when I'll know its truly over for me.


if i continue at this slow pace i'll be at 6 in 2 months


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> if i continue at this slow pace i'll be at 6 in 2 months


Nooo way, you'll mog me


----------



## Dude420 (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> is there a point where shitposting in offtopic become too much?


when you create 4 threads a day about your oneitis, your beard, if you should continue school after high school and how you plan to maybe lose weight in a future in some time from now.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> マンコを食べたい



あなたのために始めたことはない


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

posts me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> posts me


*give me alert dopamine*


Demonstrator said:


> posts me










Demonstrator said:


> posts me


Messages362


Demonstrator said:


> posts me


JoinedJan 3, 2019


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> posts me


I hate post maxers (although I'd be considered one too I guess)


Demonstrator said:


> posts me


I hate post maxers (although I'd be considered one too I guess)


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I hate post maxers (although I'd be considered one too I guess)
> 
> I hate post maxers (although I'd be considered one too I guess)


you told me i was the best user in some random thread, you love post maxxers then


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *give me alert dopamine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i joined and lurked tbh


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I hate post maxers (although I'd be considered one too I guess)
> 
> I hate post maxers (although I'd be considered one too I guess)


*SHUT UP CUNT I WILL BEAT U TO THE PULP*


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> i joined and lurked tbh


tbh, i lurked for 6 months after the incels.is ban


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> you told me i was the best user in some random thread, you love post maxxers then


I love you because you're half japanese, just like my son will be. 


impure666 said:


> tbh, i lurked for 4 months after the incels.is ban


I lurked on lookism for 2 years jfl
Imagine wasting your teens on this bullshit


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I love you because you're half japanese, just like my son will be.
> 
> I lurked on lookism for 2 years jfl
> Imagine wasting your teens on this bullshit


im a curry bro, 100%


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> SHUT UP CUNT I WILL BEAT U TO THE PULP


I wouldn't mind


impure666 said:


> im a curry bro, 100%


Oh shit 4real? Ohh yeah I was ?ing of @IceCutter


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I wouldn't mind
> 
> Oh shit 4real? Ohh yeah I was ?ing of @IceCutter


cuts me


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *give me alert dopamine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre agepill marina was so gosh darn attractive, prime becky.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Pre agepill marina was so gosh darn attractive, prime becky.


She'd be even cuter if she were Asian.


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> tbh, i lurked for 6 months after the incels.is ban


.co sucks cock man i just annoy ppl on it like the ape brain i am


----------



## G O D (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> She'd be even cuter if she were Asian.


retard she wouldnt look like that if she was asian


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> .co sucks cock man i just annoy ppl on it like the ape brain i am





Demonstrator said:


> .co sucks cock man i just annoy ppl on it like the ape brain i am


you mog me, id even have a brain


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 55814


Bring back early - late 2000s Internet tbh


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 55814


defecates me


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)

No post count for your like count 
No like count for your join date
JoinedNov


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> No post count for your like count
> No like count for your join date
> JoinedNov


Joined: Nov 24, 2018


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Bring back early - late 2000s Internet tbh


nostalgias me


Insomniac said:


> No post count for your like count
> No like count for your join date
> JoinedNov


its over my friend


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Man can't believe it's been over 5 months since I joined, what a waste of time tbh


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> nostalgias me


oldcels me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

i wish i had more time to postmaxx.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 55814


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> oldcels me


im 16 bro


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> i wish i had more time to postmaxx.


times me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 55817


boners me


Demonstrator said:


> times me


me's me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

And with that, I'm at 2000


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> boners me
> 
> me's me


follow me please im desperate


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> And with that, I'm at 2000


congratsulzations


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> And with that, I'm at 2000


well done bro, i'll be right behind you


Demonstrator said:


> follow me please im desperate
> 
> congratsulzations


yes bro


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ever since i joined i promised myself to only post high quality and i stuck to my word. 

OP im reporting u for cheating the system.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> ever since i joined i promised myself to only post high quality and i stuck to my word.
> 
> OP im reporting u for cheating the system.


High quality like your dick pic


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> ever since i joined i promised myself to only post high quality and i stuck to my word.
> 
> OP im reporting u for cheating the system.


*[S]Swagwaffle[/S]*


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> High quality like your dick pic


no high value posts with a minimum +200 words & high quality evidence of looksmax. Top tier quality threads.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> She'd be even cuter if she were Asian.


Nah white girls mog asian girls to death but you can probably get a better looking asian girl if you have incel tier looks so your yellow fever is understood and respected ?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> no high value posts with a minimum +200 words & high quality evidence of looksmax.


4k evidence of looksmax


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> High quality like your dick pic


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

i might highIQpostmaxx when im at 1000 i will slow down and only type paragraphs of ascending info


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Nah white girls mog asian girls to death but you can probably get a better looking asian girl if you have incel tier looks so your yellow fever is understood and respected ?


Bro am I incel tier? For real


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 4k evidence of looksmax


im surprised im not a mod i pretty much thought everyone about bonesmashing & skin care routine. @Dude420 i need a promotion.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> im surprised im not a mod i pretty much though everyone about bonesmashing & skin care routine. @Dude420 i need a promotion.


Ye you even created the website


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

i made @badromance quit & ascend.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> dick pic


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Ye you even created the website


im even using my home internet to host the site. My bill is very high but idc im doing it for the love of looksmax.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> im even using my home internet to host the site. My bill is very high but idc im doing it for the love of looksmax.


What's your bitcoin wallet bro Imma donate


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ppl think i just post high quality threads all day but im well involved in managing mods & coding the back end of the site. I just gave @knajjd a warning today for not being active.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> im even using my home internet to host the site. My bill is very high but idc im doing it for the love of looksmax.
























Swagwaffle said:


> ppl think i just post high quality threads all day but im well involved in managing mods & coding the back end of the site. I just gave @knajjd a warning today for not being active.


thank you god


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 55821
> View attachment 55821
> View attachment 55821
> View attachment 55821
> ...


The manga had such a shit ending tbh


----------



## Dude420 (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> im surprised im not a mod i pretty much thought everyone about bonesmashing & skin care routine. @Dude420 i need a promotion.


I promote you as the representant of the community which will go ER to avenge us all.
Everyone, please congratulate @Swagwaffle on his promoted leading role in the community through his exemplary shitposting and coping guides.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 55815
> View attachment 55816
> 
> 
> Joined: Nov 24, 2018


Lol rip marina. 
The thotpocalypse is going to be brutal, I reckon for the first time in history the female roping rate will be higher than the male one.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> The manga had such a shit ending tbh


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> the female roping rate will be higher than the male one.


Can't wait


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I promote you as the representant of the community which will go ER to avenge us all.
> Everyone, please congratulate @Swagwaffle on his promoted leading role in the community through his exemplary shitposting.


bro 


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Can't wait


waits me


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I promote you as the representant of the community which will go ER to avenge us all.
> Everyone, please congratulate @Swagwaffle on his promoted leading role in the community through his exemplary shitposting.


thank you i am now demoting u . @ChoSeungHui u are the new mod .


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> thank you i am now demoting u . @ChoSeungHui u are the new mod .


based


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Lol rip marina.
> The thotpocalypse is going to be brutal, I reckon for the first time in history the female roping rate will be higher than the male one.


send n ose pic


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> send n ose pic


snots me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)




----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> View attachment 55824


*
ChoSeungHui
AMOG*
JoinedFeb 17, 2019Messages2,112
A moment ago

New
Add bookmark
#70


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

It's Sunday night, I'm drinking a vanilla latte whilst browsing my favourite incel website. I look outside and see youngsters partying, drinking and doing drugs. Such nonsense. Tomorrow my package consisting of multiple supplements and a hammer arrives, I will bonesmash in order to maximise my genetic potential. Of course, a perfect diet is also going to be a catalyst for my ascension. One day, the chad who bullied me during all my formative years, will bow down before me.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

Also those pics of Marina are only like 5 years apart, the age pill gets kicked into overdrive at around 25 it seems. I'm around that age right now, gonna fall of the cliff any day now... tbh maybe I should start injecting ghk cu like @Extra Chromosome said.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> It's Sunday night, I'm drinking a vanilla latte whilst browsing my favourite incel website. I look outside and see youngsters partying, drinking and doing drugs. Such nonsense. Tomorrow my package consisting of multiple supplements and a hammer arrives, I will bonesmash in order to maximise my genetic potential. Of course, a perfect diet is also going to be a catalyst for my ascension. One day, the chad who bullied me during all my formative years, will bow down before me.





Spoiler: your bully rn


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> Spoiler: your bully rn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bully was Asian


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ill forever post quality posts . If i ever shitpost i will end my life.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> send n ose pic


No bro my nose is so huge people from rl could recognise it.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My bully was Asian


my bullies were curry or arab tbh


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> No bro my nose is so huge people from rl could recognise it.


People from Japan could recognise it and make a mildly racist airline ad about it.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> People from Japan could recognise it and make a mildly racist airline ad about it.


joinedFeb 11, 2019


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> People from Japan could recognise it and make a mildly racist airline ad about it.


That airline ad was based on my post mk677 nose.


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> joinedFeb 11, 2019


JoinedApr 20, 2019


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> That airline ad was based on my post mk677 nose.









Demonstrator said:


> JoinedApr 20, 2019


JoinedJan 3, 2019


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> JoinedJan 3, 2019


If I ever run respawn game, I want to be reborn as a high ?‍♂️.


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> JoinedJan 3, 2019


keep postmaxxing bro almost there


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> keep postmaxxing bro almost there


bro


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> If I ever run respawn game, I want to be reborn as a high ?‍♂️.


only cucks pick high elfs tbh


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> only cucks pick high elfs tbh


I don't wanna be an afro-british or swedish elf though.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> only cucks pick high elfs tbh


i want to be reborn as a masculine, big dicked, tall, black Jihadist


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> i want to be reborn as a masculine, big dicked, tall, black Jihadist


Honestly I'd love to be a lanky Japanese jpop star.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Honestly I'd love to be a lanky Japanese jpop star.


same tbh, they get so many prime foids


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Honestly I'd love to be a lanky Japanese jpop star.


id love to be mixed ghetto slayer


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> only cucks pick high elfs tbh


I fuck natty black girls with more muscles than @FatmanO while tyrones are bottoming out prime white girls, it is truly a sad state of affairs.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> id love to be mixed ghetto slayer


ngl, i just dont want to be a turbomanlet, balding, retarded curry


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

Congrats man


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> I fuck natty black girls with more muscles than @FatmanO while tyrones are bottoming out prime white girls, it is truly a sad state of affairs.


bro


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> same tbh, they get so many prime foids





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> Congrats man


bro


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> ngl, i just dont want to be a turbomanlet, balding, retarded curry


thank god im not u, sorry, ur parents shouldnt of breeded


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> I fuck natty black girls


smacks lips


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> Congrats man


Catch me bro


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still cant get hard to it, i've been exclusively fapping to 2d for a couple of days. i feel nothing when i see a impure 3d foid


----------



## G O D (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> So close to go ER.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> smacks lips


bruises me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> still cant get hard to it, i've been exclusively fapping to 2d for a couple of days. i feel nothing when i see a impure 3d foid


Man I'm sorry for you. This July when I'll be in Japan, I wont forget to pray for you while bottoming out a prime jap.


elfmaxx said:


> I fuck natty black girls with more muscles than @FatmanO while tyrones are bottoming out prime white girls, it is truly a sad state of affairs.


At least you fuck something.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Man I'm sorry for you. This July when I'll be in Japan, I wont forget to pray for you while bottoming out a prime jap.


ik its over, cant even be high IQ to moneymaxx


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Catch me bro


I can't man.My postmaxxing days have passed


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> I can't man.My postmaxxing days have passed


passes me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> I can't man.My postmaxxing days have passed


I'll pray for you inshallah


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I'll pray for you inshallah


ngl. cant even believe in god to cope, its over


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> passes me


postmaxxes me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> postmaxxes me


*Ugly Bastard maxxing*


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I'll pray for you inshallah


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *Ugly Bastard maxxing*


You can run ugly bastard game in hentai land


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


Messages2,120


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


God what a beautiful picture


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You can run ugly bastard game in hentai land


ded srs


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You can run ugly bastard game in hentai land


it'll exist one day and the foids that tormented me will be sorry


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> God what a beautiful picture


tbh


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *Ugly Bastard maxxing*


*angry,baldin,turbo manlet curry



Spoiler










*


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> it'll exist one day and the foids that tormented me will be sorry
> 
> tbh


What would you rate me bro?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> the foids that tormented me will be sorry


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> What would you rate me bro?
> View attachment 55840


5-5.5 you look decent bro


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> 5-5.5 you look decent bro


pressure cookers me


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You can run ugly bastard game in hentai land


Life fuel


Spoiler


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> 5-5.5 you look decent bro


Thanks, my oneitis said (in my dream) that I'm bombing hot.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

they shall face our wrath and weep at our dicks. then we'll retract their calculated lies and end them, restoring order and justice in this world


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> our dicks


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


>


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 55843


Wallahis me


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

congrats on 2000 @impure666


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> congrats on 2000 @impure666


not yet bro, 2 more to go


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> not yet bro, 2 more to go


yeah well hurry up spazmoid


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 55843


?????☕?❤??


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> yeah well hurry up spazmoid


reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Demonstrator said:


> yeah well hurry up spazmoid


reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


reply to this so i feel special for ur 2000


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> yeah well hurry up spazmoid


reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> reply to this so i feel special for ur 2000


we made it bro


ChoSeungHui said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


ers me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> made it bro


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


>


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


CONGRATZ BRO GRATS


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> CONGRATZ BRO GRATS
> View attachment 55849


congratz me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


>



I hate drill


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I hate drill


bro


----------



## G O D (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> Life fuel
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ogres me.


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> Ogres me.


Religions me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> Ogres me.


THE JEWS DID THIS


----------



## G O D (May 19, 2019)

Einon said:


> Religions me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 55851


go ER


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> THE JEWS DID THIS


@Insomniac


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> @Insomniac


sleeps me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> sleeps me


Harassing me until morning, haunting me in my dreams
My master is a p-e-r-v-e-r-t Fingers tracing my hip, molesting me with a foresight
I swear I could've died three times


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Harassing me until morning, haunting me in my dreams
> My master is a p-e-r-v-e-r-t Fingers tracing my hip, molesting me with a foresight
> I swear I could've died three times


An eye for an eye. A tooth for a tooth. The pleasure is all minec̶r̶a̶f̶t̶


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> An eye for an eye. A tooth for a tooth. The pleasure is all minec̶r̶a̶f̶t̶


*angry, balding, turbomanlet curry*


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> *angry, balding, turbomanlet curry*


*AMOG*


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *AMOG*


Tbh..
@Insomniac are u actually elliot rodger


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Tbh..
> @Insomniac are u actually elliot rodger


*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> This member limits who may view their full profile.


hgih inhib


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> hgih inhib


bro . are you a notafed alt btw


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> bro . are you a notafed alt btw


yes


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> yes


called it ngl, why tho


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> called it ngl, why tho


idk


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> idk


over 4 altcels


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

post


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> over 4 altcels


kointo is my brother


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> post


posts me


ChoSeungHui said:


> kointo is my brother


incests me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> post


reply


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> reply


alert


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> reply




+1


Demonstrator said:


> alert


reply


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 55860
> +1
> 
> reply


Report


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Report


*goes er after getting banned *


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 55860
> +1
> 
> reply


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 55861​


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *goes er after getting banned *


*goes er after getting unbanned*


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> *goes er after getting unbanned*


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> *goes er after getting unbanned*


rodgers me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> rodgers me


Tbh.


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> i like dick


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Tbh.


ngl
g
l


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Tbh.


3 letters me


Demonstrator said:


> ngl
> g
> l


fuark ded srs slayer tbhngl


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> 3 letters me


10 letters me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> 3 letters me
> 
> fuark ded srs slayer tbhngl


ded srs
e
d

s
r
s


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> posts me


b


Demonstrator said:


> 10 letters me


r


Demonstrator said:


> 10 letters me


o


ChoSeungHui said:


> ded srs
> e
> d
> 
> ...


d
e
d
l
y


Demonstrator said:


> 10 letters me






bro


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

die


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> b
> 
> r
> 
> ...


bro just reactmaxxing


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> bro just reactmaxxing


kids react to


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> kids react to


copyrights me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> copyrights me


fish lookin ass niggas


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> fish lookin ass niggas


im gonna sleepmaxx goodnight theory


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> im gonna sleepmaxx goodnight theory


sleeps me


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

You retards broke my Laptop, I'm on my phone rn


----------



## mido the slayer (May 19, 2019)

Mogged


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Mogged
> View attachment 55888


Bro


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> Bro


Yes bro?


----------



## impure666 (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Yes bro?


Just sucks getting mogged by all the incels and Chads in this forum. I have a important exam that I must pass get Idc. Even if I do try I fail due to my learning difficulties. Life is hell, Id have any beneficial copes. I have nothing in life, only parents that hate to be reminded of how stupid and ugly I am. I just want to die


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

impure666 said:


> Just sucks getting mogged by all the incels and Chads in this forum. I have a important exam that I must pass get Idc. Even if I do try I fail due to my learning difficulties. Life is hell, Id have any beneficial copes. I have nothing in life, only parents that hate to be reminded of how stupid and ugly I am. I just want to die


bro


----------



## FatmanO (May 20, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> I fuck natty black girls with more muscles than @FatmanO while tyrones are bottoming out prime white girls, it is truly a sad state of affairs.


You wish I have so much muscle rn I could break you in half like a toothpick


----------



## Warlockcel (May 20, 2019)

"Ever since I've joined 3 months ago I've experienced nothing but loneliness and rejection"


----------

